# Tallokas Ft



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

Any updates or info on series ???? Good luck to all that are running!


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Tallokas Am first series is still running. Triple water/land with a blind. Watch the marks, run the blind, pick up the marks.


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

So they are laying 3 birds down. Is this not a breach of the standards?


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Wade said:


> So they are laying 3 birds down. Is this not a breach of the standards?


Kind of what I was thinking!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the last series

2,4,15,18,20,34,35,59,70,75

10 total
Same place tomorrow Hayes, 9am.... Don't forget to put your clocks ahead a hour tonight!!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the waterblind

1,7,8,13,17,22,23,29,33,36,39,43,48,51,52,55

16 total

9am start tomorrow


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

Brenda,

Any info, placements or callbacks for Qual or Derby ???

Chad


----------



## Denver (Dec 10, 2007)

Just heard that Bruce Halverson got 2nd and 4th in the qual, and a 3rd in the Derby. Congrats!


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Congrats Kevin Cheff on winning the Qual with Cooter!!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

WooHoo Kevin and Cooter!!

Andy


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

How bout Kevin and Cooter!!!


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

Andy Carlson said:


> WooHoo Kevin and Cooter!!
> 
> Andy


Andy,

Good luck to Tickey-poo and Kevin in the 4th of the Open !

Chad


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Congrats Dona & Don... Kevin Cheff on Cooter's Qual 1st place. 2nd last weekend, now a WIN!


Barb


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Lucky Seven said:


> Andy,
> 
> Good luck to Tickey-poo and Kevin in the 4th of the Open !
> 
> Chad


Good going Tickey!!

Good luck tomorrow!!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open results

1st- #75Juice H/Dave Smith O/Jim Harvey
2nd-#4 George O/H Carl Ruffalo
3rd-#34 Pete H/Steve Yozamp O/Bob Zylla
4th-#2 Charli H/Dave Smith O/Cheryl & Edwin Richardson

RJ- #70
Jams- 59,35,20,18,15

CONGRATS TO ALL!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

20 *Luckydux Drakehaven Hot Ticket*

*Good going to Tickey Tickey Poo Poo! He and Kevin done good!*

Andy, is this Ticket's first finish in a major?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#29 Dreamer O/H Ken Neil
2nd-#52 Grady O/H Chad Baker
3rd-#8 Twister O/H Mitch Brown
4th-#23 Luke O/Greg Konsionowski H/Dave Opseth
RJ -#48 Windy O/H Ken Neil

Jams-55,51,43,33

Congrats to all especially my little girl Dreamer in her first all age placement!!


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats to Ken and Brenda on Dreamer's win!! Way to go!

Jerry and Barb


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Howard N said:


> 20 *Luckydux Drakehaven Hot Ticket*
> 
> *Good going to Tickey Tickey Poo Poo! He and Kevin done good!*
> 
> Andy, is this Ticket's first finish in a major?


First off Howard, Tickey Poo Poo is a GIRL!!  But yes, it is her first AA finish in the states. She had gotten a CM(JAM) in an open in Canada last summer.

Very proud of my little girl regards,

Andy


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats Brenda, Ken and Dreamer!! Very exciting!

Andy


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Brenda said:


> Amateur Results
> 
> 1st-#29 Dreamer O/H Ken Neil
> 2nd-#52 Grady O/H Chad Baker
> ...


Huge Congratulations to Brenda, Ken..and "Dreamer" !! 

..First Place, .."in her first all age placement"

"Windy's" RJ as well...of course!

Regards from Maine...

Judy


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> First off Howard, Tickey Poo Poo is a GIRL!!


 

My apologies to her. I hope she didn't read this. I wouldn't want to be the cause of an identity crisis in her.

Good going to her this weekend. She's a big girl, playing with the big dogs.


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Congratulations Ken, Brenda and Andy.!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Howard N said:


> 20 *Luckydux Drakehaven Hot Ticket*
> 
> *Good going to Tickey Tickey Poo Poo! He and Kevin done good!*
> 
> Andy, is this Ticket's first finish in a major?


What Howard said!!!! Other than Tickey Poo being a girl instead of a boy.
Proud Aunt regards,
Becky


----------

